# Decadenza Berlusconi 27 Novembre. Tutte le News. Orari



## admin (27 Novembre 2013)

Oggi, o meglio questa sera, in Senato ci sarà la seduta dedicata al voto per la decadenza di Berlusconi. Il leader di Forza Italia, nel pomeriggio, terrà un comizio di fronte alla sua residenza: Palazzo Grazioli. E nel centro di Roma si teme il caso. In seguito, lo stesso Berlusconi volerà ad Arcore senza seguire la diretta.

In questo topic potete riportare tutte le news e, ovviamente, i commenti sulla vicenda.


----------



## runner (27 Novembre 2013)

con tutti soldi che ha cosa volete che decada?


----------



## Underhill84 (27 Novembre 2013)

colpo di stato


----------



## tamba84 (27 Novembre 2013)

anche se decade forza italia è gia all'opposizione quindi ....mossa preventiva?


----------



## juventino (27 Novembre 2013)

Secondo i sondaggi (Swg) il 73% degli italiani ritiene giusta la decadenza.
Ancora troppa gente al suo seguito...


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Novembre 2013)

oooooooooooohhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Mou (27 Novembre 2013)

Quando ci sarà il voto?


----------



## juventino (27 Novembre 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Quando ci sarà il voto?



È previsto alle 17.00


----------



## Jaqen (27 Novembre 2013)

Voto anticipato ore 17.00


----------



## Doctore (27 Novembre 2013)

Votano persino i senatori a vita...
Questo dimostra che berlusconi è solo uno st...rnzo in un mare pieno di m..rda.
Scusate il francesismo.


----------



## cris (27 Novembre 2013)

Io di sti somari mi sono veramente rotto le scatole. 

Sparite dai giornali e notiziari, volatilizzatevi. Basta a "uomini" del calibro di Bondi, Gasparri, Brunetta & co, basta pagliacciate.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Novembre 2013)

spero che finisce al più presto questa vicenda...non si può sprecare altro tempo per questo essere


----------



## ildemone85 (27 Novembre 2013)

Silvio Berlusconi prenderà i voti anche fuori dal parlamento, poi cmq in questa legislatura non è mai stato presente.


----------



## juventino (27 Novembre 2013)

cris ha scritto:


> Io di sti somari mi sono veramente rotto le scatole.
> 
> Sparite dai giornali e notiziari, volatilizzatevi. Basta a "uomini" del calibro di Bondi, Gasparri, Brunetta & co, basta pagliacciate.



Io ne ho le scatole piene pure di quelli che in questo momento sono in piazza.


----------



## O Animal (27 Novembre 2013)

E ridaje con sto voto segreto... Abbiamo il parlamento più mafioso del mondo...


----------



## andre (27 Novembre 2013)

quelli del pdl stanno smattando


----------



## O Animal (27 Novembre 2013)

Decaduto


----------



## juventino (27 Novembre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Decaduto



Olè.


----------



## Angstgegner (27 Novembre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Decaduto



Cambiando una vocale ...


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Novembre 2013)

ahahahahahah ma la gente in piazza che lo sta ancora a sentire?? L'Esercito di Silvio ahahahah ma non ce la possono fare


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Novembre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Olè.



ora? Da domani glielo buttano?


----------



## Doctore (27 Novembre 2013)

lo aspettano al varco


----------



## smallball (27 Novembre 2013)

ora credo si passera' all'affidamento ai servizi sociali


----------



## Underhill84 (27 Novembre 2013)

FINALMENTE!!! Non cambierà niente di niente nello schifo politico italiano, ma ci godo tantissimo!!! A casa pagliaccio


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Novembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Cambiando una vocale ...



meglio decaduto che deceduto, metti che poi risorge son cavoli amari per tutti


----------



## Angstgegner (27 Novembre 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> meglio decaduto che deceduto, metti che poi risorge son cavoli amari per tutti


Hai ragione 
Per carità!


----------



## Underhill84 (27 Novembre 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> meglio decaduto che deceduto, metti che poi risorge son cavoli amari per tutti



ci compare in sogno


----------



## Denni90 (27 Novembre 2013)

Domani festa nazionale!! ahahah


----------



## Underhill84 (27 Novembre 2013)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> Domani festa nazionale!! ahahah



tanto non cambierà nulla... i fili dei suoi manichini li manovrerà lo stesso. Non mi pare Berlusconi fosse tra i + presenti in senato.


----------



## ildemone85 (27 Novembre 2013)

la battaglia non finisce qui, non lasceremo il paese in mano ai comunisti a 5 stelle e affini.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Novembre 2013)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> la battaglia non finisce qui, non lasceremo il paese in mano ai comunisti a 5 stelle e affini.



Hahaha ... Avanti con i circhi della libertà  ... Bravo Ilvio salvaci dai sovietici


----------



## juventino (27 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ora? Da domani glielo buttano?



Questione di settimane, imho.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Novembre 2013)

E' morta la democrazia.


----------



## smallball (27 Novembre 2013)

il fervore intorno alla decadenza di Silvio e' l'ennesimo pretesto della politica per parlare del nulla (cit.)


----------



## mandraghe (27 Novembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Hahaha ... Avanti con i circhi della libertà  ... Bravo Ilvio salvaci dai sovietici



In quanto a circhi pure il five star mi pare messo bene 

Come tutti i partiti del resto...


----------



## ildemone85 (27 Novembre 2013)

il movimento neocomunista è il peggior partito mai esistito, è un pericolo per la libertà, se uno non vuole vivere in uno stato di polizia tributaria e giudiziaria deve battersi contro questi pericolosi soggetti.


----------



## Underhill84 (27 Novembre 2013)

L'altro ventennio era finito meglio... ma non si può avere sempre tutto


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Novembre 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> L'altro ventennio era finito meglio... ma non si può avere sempre tutto



L'unica cosa ad esser finita bene in questi anni è il G8 di Genova.


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Novembre 2013)

fatevi due risati al sito ilgiornale.it


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Novembre 2013)

Il bello è che qui abbiamo chi ripete le stesse castronerie che ripete lui nei suoi comizi  tirate fuori un po' di spina dorsale e di spirito critico, cribbio!


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Novembre 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> fatevi due risati al sito ilgiornale.it



Oddio ahahhaha  che perla che perla


----------



## juventino (27 Novembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Oddio ahahhaha  che perla che perla



Appena ho aperto il sito mi sono cappottato sulla sedia 
Delirio


----------



## tamba84 (27 Novembre 2013)

il giornale è a lutto,e libero cosa dice?


----------



## cris (27 Novembre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Appena ho aperto il sito mi sono cappottato sulla sedia
> Delirio


ahuahuhauhua decedo


----------



## O Animal (27 Novembre 2013)

Vorrei trovare il ************** che ha ideato questo cartellone e metterglielo tutto in profondità...


----------



## cris (27 Novembre 2013)

ma sti fessi saran stati presi a caso e portati li e pagati 50 € a testa, manco sapevan che ci facessero li


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Novembre 2013)

Il giornale... CREPO


----------



## alexrossonero (28 Novembre 2013)

Non sono mai stato di sinistra, ma non mi sono nemmeno mai sentito "berlusconiano". Non mi riconosco in nessun partito politico, nè li ho votati.
Però, sinceramente, pescati nella melma del sistema che rappresentano e costituiscono, meglio uno che dà ed ha dato lavoro a decine di migliaia di persone con le proprie aziende private, che tutti quelli che, da destra a sinistra, guadagnano stipendi e pensioni che non hanno guadagnato a spese dei contribuenti, quelli che solo a parole difendono. Perchè, fondamentalmente, il problema dell'Italia è essenzialmente questo: ci sono troppi, troppi, troppi, troppi, troppi e troppi parassiti da mantenere e che hanno sempre + diritti e sempre meno doveri. 
Quando in Italia gli imprenditori, quelli veri, saranno tutti andati all'estero o si saranno ammazzati tutti, allora forse le cose potranno esser viste in maniera leggermente diversa.


----------



## Livestrong (28 Novembre 2013)

alexrossonero ha scritto:


> Non sono mai stato di sinistra, ma non mi sono nemmeno mai sentito "berlusconiano". Non mi riconosco in nessun partito politico, nè li ho votati.
> Però, sinceramente, pescati nella melma del sistema che rappresentano e costituiscono, meglio uno che dà ed ha dato lavoro a decine di migliaia di persone con le proprie aziende private, che tutti quelli che, da destra a sinistra, guadagnano stipendi e pensioni che non hanno guadagnato a spese dei contribuenti, quelli che solo a parole difendono. Perchè, fondamentalmente, il problema dell'Italia è essenzialmente questo: ci sono troppi, troppi, troppi, troppi, troppi e troppi parassiti da mantenere e che hanno sempre + diritti e sempre meno doveri.
> Quando in Italia gli imprenditori, quelli veri, saranno tutti andati all'estero o si saranno ammazzati tutti, allora forse le cose potranno esser viste in maniera leggermente diversa.



Dicendo ste cose, ossia la verità, si viene "accusati" di essere berlusconiani. Per questo io ho smesso di interessarmi di politica, c'è una mentalità troppo chiusa in Italia, troppa stupidità nel considerare tutto giusto quello che viene fatto dalla "propria" parte politica e tutto sbagliato quello che viene fatto dall'altra.


----------



## juventino (28 Novembre 2013)

alexrossonero ha scritto:


> Non sono mai stato di sinistra, ma non mi sono nemmeno mai sentito "berlusconiano". Non mi riconosco in nessun partito politico, nè li ho votati.
> Però, sinceramente, pescati nella melma del sistema che rappresentano e costituiscono, meglio uno che dà ed ha dato lavoro a decine di migliaia di persone con le proprie aziende private, che tutti quelli che, da destra a sinistra, guadagnano stipendi e pensioni che non hanno guadagnato a spese dei contribuenti, quelli che solo a parole difendono. Perchè, fondamentalmente, il problema dell'Italia è essenzialmente questo: ci sono troppi, troppi, troppi, troppi, troppi e troppi parassiti da mantenere e che hanno sempre + diritti e sempre meno doveri.
> Quando in Italia gli imprenditori, quelli veri, saranno tutti andati all'estero o si saranno ammazzati tutti, allora forse le cose potranno esser viste in maniera leggermente diversa.



È un discorso che condividerei in pieno se B. si fosse fatto gli affari suoi senza entrare in politica. I danni fatti da questo essere sono troppo spesso solo ridotti alla politica, dove di certo non è il solo colpevole. I danni più gravi li ha fatti dal punto di vista sociologico e culturale. Con le sue televisioni, i suoi giornali e il suo esercito di leccapiedi, fatti passare per intellettuali, ha umiliato e stuprato parte della cultura dell'Italia e ha riempito di escrementi una gran fetta delle teste degli Italiani. Ha fondato un'ideologia basata sul servilismo, le raccomandazioni, la prostituzione per far carriera e l'evasione fiscale. Ha ridicolizzato il centrodestra riempiendo il suo movimento politico di raccomandati, ballerine, mafiosi e showgirl mortificando continuamente parte dell'elettorato di centrodestra. 
Se parliamo dei motivi per cui l'Italia è in questa situazione economica è sicuramente uno dei tanti ladri, ma non dimenticate dei danni sociologici terrificanti fatti alle menti della nostra popolazioni.


----------



## juventino (28 Novembre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Vorrei trovare il ************** che ha ideato questo cartellone e metterglielo tutto in profondità...



Fossi parente di Aldo Moro mi sarei recato direttamente lì per mettere in pratica la tua idea.


----------



## cris (28 Novembre 2013)

alexrossonero ha scritto:


> Non sono mai stato di sinistra, ma non mi sono nemmeno mai sentito "berlusconiano". Non mi riconosco in nessun partito politico, nè li ho votati.
> Però, sinceramente, pescati nella melma del sistema che rappresentano e costituiscono, meglio uno che dà ed ha dato lavoro a decine di migliaia di persone con le proprie aziende private, che tutti quelli che, da destra a sinistra, guadagnano stipendi e pensioni che non hanno guadagnato a spese dei contribuenti, quelli che solo a parole difendono. Perchè, fondamentalmente, il problema dell'Italia è essenzialmente questo: ci sono troppi, troppi, troppi, troppi, troppi e troppi parassiti da mantenere e che hanno sempre + diritti e sempre meno doveri.
> Quando in Italia gli imprenditori, quelli veri, saranno tutti andati all'estero o si saranno ammazzati tutti, allora forse le cose potranno esser viste in maniera leggermente diversa.



non ha bisogno di esser in politica per dar lavoro alle persone, lo fa tranquillamente già e continuerà a farlo da casa


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Novembre 2013)

alexrossonero ha scritto:


> Non sono mai stato di sinistra, ma non mi sono nemmeno mai sentito "berlusconiano". Non mi riconosco in nessun partito politico, nè li ho votati.
> Però, sinceramente, pescati nella melma del sistema che rappresentano e costituiscono, meglio uno che dà ed ha dato lavoro a decine di migliaia di persone con le proprie aziende private, che tutti quelli che, da destra a sinistra, guadagnano stipendi e pensioni che non hanno guadagnato a spese dei contribuenti, quelli che solo a parole difendono. Perchè, fondamentalmente, il problema dell'Italia è essenzialmente questo: ci sono troppi, troppi, troppi, troppi, troppi e troppi parassiti da mantenere e che hanno sempre + diritti e sempre meno doveri.
> Quando in Italia gli imprenditori, quelli veri, saranno tutti andati all'estero o si saranno ammazzati tutti, allora forse le cose potranno esser viste in maniera leggermente diversa.



Giustissimo tutto , il problema sta proprio li .. l'entrata in politica di B . Come imprenditore e presidente del Milan è stato il numero 1 al mondo poche balle ... è dopo quando è entrato in politica che ha creato un sistema ridicolo basato sull'apparire che sull'essere.. basato sui giochi di potere e sui patti nascosti .


----------



## juventino (28 Novembre 2013)

Cioè ma voi le avete viste certe prime pagine di oggi?!? Non dico i soliti _Il Giornale_ e _Libero_, ma quella più ridicola è de _Il Tempo_.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (28 Novembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Giustissimo tutto , il problema sta proprio li .. l'entrata in politica di B . Come imprenditore e presidente del Milan è stato il numero 1 al mondo poche balle ... è dopo quando è entrato in politica che ha creato un sistema ridicolo basato sull'apparire che sull'essere.. basato sui giochi di potere e sui patti nascosti .



e secondo te perche è entrato in politica ? per il bene del paese ? è sceso in campo , come ama dire lui , perche tutti i politici con cui era in combutta , craxi in primis , erano stati spazzati via da tangentopoli e come dice il saggio : "chi fa da se fa per tre" quindi perche farsi aiutare dai politici quando puoi diventarlo tu e farti le leggi ad personam . 
Poi la storia del grande imprenditore bisogna pure contestualizzarla visto che i metodi con cui ha fatto soldi sono a dir poco , come dire , loschi


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Novembre 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> e secondo te perche è entrato in politica ? per il bene del paese ? è sceso in campo , come ama dire lui , perche tutti i politici con cui era in combutta , craxi in primis , erano stati spazzati via da tangentopoli e come dice il saggio : "chi fa da se fa per tre" quindi perche farsi aiutare dai politici quando puoi diventarlo tu e farti le leggi ad personam .
> Poi la storia del grande imprenditore bisogna pure contestualizzarla visto che i metodi con cui ha fatto soldi sono a dir poco , come dire , loschi



anche te hai ragione ..


----------



## Brain84 (28 Novembre 2013)

Penso sia uno dei giorni più belli per me.


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Novembre 2013)

NOn vedo l'ora di andare al Bar tra 10 minuti a sentire i vecchi cosa dicono ahhaha .... perchè non c'è ancora il gazebo perche ??? sarebbe stato bellissimo vedere le loro facce oggi


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Novembre 2013)




----------



## runner (28 Novembre 2013)

quindi archiviato il Berlu si inizierà a fare qualcosa in sto paese?


----------



## Angstgegner (28 Novembre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> È un discorso che condividerei in pieno se B. si fosse fatto gli affari suoi senza entrare in politica. I danni fatti da questo essere sono troppo spesso solo ridotti alla politica, dove di certo non è il solo colpevole. I danni più gravi li ha fatti dal punto di vista sociologico e culturale. Con le sue televisioni, i suoi giornali e il suo esercito di leccapiedi, fatti passare per intellettuali, ha umiliato e stuprato parte della cultura dell'Italia e ha riempito di escrementi una gran fetta delle teste degli Italiani. Ha fondato un'ideologia basata sul servilismo, le raccomandazioni, la prostituzione per far carriera e l'evasione fiscale. Ha ridicolizzato il centrodestra riempiendo il suo movimento politico di raccomandati, ballerine, mafiosi e showgirl mortificando continuamente parte dell'elettorato di centrodestra.
> Se parliamo dei motivi per cui l'Italia è in questa situazione economica è sicuramente uno dei tanti ladri, ma non dimenticate dei danni sociologici terrificanti fatti alle menti della nostra popolazioni.


Concordo alla grandissima.
Proprio per questo, la fine di Berlusconi, anche se dovesse andare all'altro mondo (sempre che non sia immortale), non coinciderebbe affatto con la fine del berlusconismo, ormai troppo radicato nella cultura italiana.



Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> e secondo te perche è entrato in politica ? per il bene del paese ? è sceso in campo , come ama dire lui , perche tutti i politici con cui era in combutta , craxi in primis , erano stati spazzati via da tangentopoli e come dice il saggio : "chi fa da se fa per tre" quindi perche farsi aiutare dai politici quando puoi diventarlo tu e farti le leggi ad personam .
> Poi la storia del grande imprenditore bisogna pure contestualizzarla visto che i metodi con cui ha fatto soldi sono a dir poco , come dire , loschi


.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Novembre 2013)

E' bello vedere persone che pensano che ora l'Italia rinascerà solo perchè Silvio è fuori dal Parlamento.


----------



## Angstgegner (28 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> E' bello vedere persone che pensano che ora l'Italia rinascerà solo perchè Silvio è fuori dal Parlamento.



Il fatto che l'Italia non rinascerà perché Silvio è fuori dal Parlamento (chi pensa il contrario è folle, IMHO) non significa che non sia stata giusta la decadenza da senatore. Ogni tanto è giusto che si facciano rispettare le leggi.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Novembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Il fatto che l'Italia non rinascerà perché Silvio è fuori dal Parlamento (chi pensa il contrario è folle, IMHO) non significa che non sia stata giusta la decadenza da senatore. Ogni tanto è giusto che si facciano rispettare le leggi.



Sai quanti dovrebbero decadere, contro Berlusconi c'è solo accanimento.


----------



## Angstgegner (28 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Sai quanti dovrebbero decadere, contro Berlusconi c'è solo accanimento.



Quindi, nel caso, è ingiusto che decada la carica di Berlusconi o semmai è ingiusto che altri non paghino?
No perché trovo assurdo il ragionamento "eh, ma ce l'hanno tutti con lui, lui è l'unico perseguitato, quello che fa lui lo fanno tutti" per giustificare le sue malefatte. Visto che siamo su un forum di calcio, sembra lo stesso ragionamento che fanno gli juventini integralisti quando si parla di Calciopoli e si tratta di difendere Moggi. Il problema è che in Italia la politica viene vissuta come si vive il calcio. C'è chi tifa PDL/Forza Italia, PD, SEL, M5S, ecc... esattamente come tifa Milan, Juve, Inter, Napoli, ecc... Il tifo politico è aberrante.


----------



## James Watson (28 Novembre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> È un discorso che condividerei in pieno se B. si fosse fatto gli affari suoi senza entrare in politica. I danni fatti da questo essere sono troppo spesso solo ridotti alla politica, dove di certo non è il solo colpevole. I danni più gravi li ha fatti dal punto di vista sociologico e culturale. Con le sue televisioni, i suoi giornali e il suo esercito di leccapiedi, fatti passare per intellettuali, ha umiliato e stuprato parte della cultura dell'Italia e ha riempito di escrementi una gran fetta delle teste degli Italiani. Ha fondato un'ideologia basata sul servilismo, le raccomandazioni, la prostituzione per far carriera e l'evasione fiscale. Ha ridicolizzato il centrodestra riempiendo il suo movimento politico di raccomandati, ballerine, mafiosi e showgirl mortificando continuamente parte dell'elettorato di centrodestra.
> Se parliamo dei motivi per cui l'Italia è in questa situazione economica è sicuramente uno dei tanti ladri, ma non dimenticate dei danni sociologici terrificanti fatti alle menti della nostra popolazioni.



Ti stimo.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Novembre 2013)

Come progetti, idee, visioni Berlusconi è il miglior politico che ci sia mai stato, poi che molte cose non siano state realizzate è un discorso più ampio che ingloba anche alleati sbagliati di cui si è circondato.

Ho letto che Berlusconi ha rovinato la cultura in Italia, per favore non scrivete eresie. Ci fossero l'1% di persone che hanno il suo stesso cervello in Italia, economicamente daremmo le piste all'Australia.


----------



## smallball (28 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> E' bello vedere persone che pensano che ora l'Italia rinascerà solo perchè Silvio è fuori dal Parlamento.


i problemi comunque restano,ora i destini sono nelle mani del sindaco di Firenze e di quanto vorra' far durare questo "governicchio"...


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Come progetti, idee, visioni Berlusconi è il miglior politico che ci sia mai stato, poi che molte cose non siano state realizzate è un discorso più ampio che ingloba anche alleati sbagliati di cui si è circondato.
> 
> Ho letto che Berlusconi ha rovinato la cultura in Italia, per favore non scrivete eresie. Ci fossero l'1% di persone che hanno il suo stesso cervello in Italia, economicamente daremmo le piste all'Australia.


Ora spiegami sta frase, le motivazioni, il perchè tu abbia partorito 'na simile pirlata.


----------



## runner (28 Novembre 2013)

ragazzi non scherziamo per anni sono andati avanti tutti a dire che il problema era SOLO lui e adesso VOGLIO vedere quello che sono in grado di fare....

non mi interessa minimamente il suo passato da oggi si cambia, ma si cambia davvero?


----------



## smallball (28 Novembre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> ragazzi non scherziamo per anni sono andati avanti tutti a dire che il problema era SOLO lui e adesso VOGLIO vedere quello che sono in grado di fare....
> 
> non mi interessa minimamente il suo passato da oggi si cambia, ma si cambia davvero?


no non si cambia...i problemi restano li' e noi continuiamo solo a galleggiare


----------



## runner (28 Novembre 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> no non si cambia...i problemi restano li' e noi continuiamo solo a galleggiare



ma come?
per anni ho sentito dire che era lui che bloccava il parlamento e personaggi "illuminati" e adesso che il gatto lo hanno sbattuto fuori i topi non ballano?

ma stiamo scherzando?

(small non ce l' ho con te il mio è un discorso generale rivolto a tutti in generale)


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Novembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ora spiegami sta frase, le motivazioni, il perchè tu abbia partorito 'na simile pirlata.




Mi riferisco al settore economico.


----------



## Angstgegner (28 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Come progetti, idee, visioni Berlusconi è il miglior politico che ci sia mai stato, poi che molte cose non siano state realizzate è un discorso più ampio che ingloba anche alleati sbagliati di cui si è circondato.
> 
> Ho letto che Berlusconi ha rovinato la cultura in Italia, per favore non scrivete eresie. Ci fossero l'1% di persone che hanno il suo stesso cervello in Italia, economicamente daremmo le piste all'Australia.


Quali idee, progetti e visioni? 
Gli riconosco assolutamente di essere un genio della comunicazione. In quel campo è sicuramente il numero 1 in Italia.


----------



## Hammer (28 Novembre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> È un discorso che condividerei in pieno se B. si fosse fatto gli affari suoi senza entrare in politica. I danni fatti da questo essere sono troppo spesso solo ridotti alla politica, dove di certo non è il solo colpevole. I danni più gravi li ha fatti dal punto di vista sociologico e culturale. Con le sue televisioni, i suoi giornali e il suo esercito di leccapiedi, fatti passare per intellettuali, ha umiliato e stuprato parte della cultura dell'Italia e ha riempito di escrementi una gran fetta delle teste degli Italiani. Ha fondato un'ideologia basata sul servilismo, le raccomandazioni, la prostituzione per far carriera e l'evasione fiscale. Ha ridicolizzato il centrodestra riempiendo il suo movimento politico di raccomandati, ballerine, mafiosi e showgirl mortificando continuamente parte dell'elettorato di centrodestra.
> Se parliamo dei motivi per cui l'Italia è in questa situazione economica è sicuramente uno dei tanti ladri, ma non dimenticate dei danni sociologici terrificanti fatti alle menti della nostra popolazioni.



Quoto


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Mi riferisco al settore economico.



Ah beh con questo ha chiarito tuuuuuuuuuutto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Novembre 2013)

Sempre la solita storia ... B è riuscito a fare quello che ha fatto 1 perchè è un grande imprenditore 2 perchè grazie ai suoi " amici " è riuscito ad avere concessioni / terreni ecc ecc che un imprenditore NORMALE non avrebbe mai avuto ... 

quindi la storia è sempre una via di mezzo .


----------



## andre (28 Novembre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> ma come?
> per anni ho sentito dire che era lui che bloccava il parlamento e personaggi "illuminati" e adesso che il gatto lo hanno sbattuto fuori i topi non ballano?
> 
> ma stiamo scherzando?
> ...



Lui neanche votava in parlamento, i suoi uomini sono ancora lì. L'averlo sbattuto fuori è un fatto simbolico, ma sulla carta non cambierà nulla.


----------



## juventino (28 Novembre 2013)

Visto che ai berluscones piace tanto dire che se non ci fosse stato lui l'Italia a quest'ora sarebbe una sottospecie di dittatura stalinista-leninista-marxista-comunista, farò un discorso tremendamente vero, ma che probabilmente scalderà un pò di animi.
Forza Italia=Partito del Lavoro di Corea (il partito comunista nordcoreano in pratica)
Non c'è NULLA di diverso. Sono due partiti di proprietà di un solo uomo (Berlusconi per Forza Italia, Kim Jong-un per il PLC), dove tutti i suoi componenti sono SERVI che devono fare tutto ciò che vuole lui e che se si azzardano a dire qualcosa di diverso dalla linea di partito vengono immediatamente espulsi. Le uniche differenza sono che solo il secondo (fortunatamente per noi) è in grado di toglierti di mezzo se sei scomodo, mentre il primo no e che le ideologie alla base sono diverse. Per il resto non trovo veramente nessuna differenza, così come PCUS di Stalin. Ironia della sorte il partito di B. non è molto diverso da quello dei comunisti che tanto detesta e che danto detestano i suoi sostenitori.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Novembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ah beh con questo ha chiarito tuuuuuuuuuutto.



E' uno che ha visioni futuristiche più di chiunque altro. La sinistra uccide qualsiasi spirito di libera iniziativa economica ancorandolo a una serie di burocratismi dannosi e senza senso.
Il berlusconismo ha creato l'idea di poter accedere in maniera molto più semplificata alla libera iniziativa economica che è fondamentale per lo sviluppo di un Paese.
Pensa solo che la principale tassa che ha distrutto l'economia in Italia, l'IRAP, è stata imposta nel 1997 da Prodi. Una tassa che ha messo in ginocchio la produttività in Italia.
Berlusconi ha capito qual'era la ricetta per far progredire il Paese: la circolazione della moneta.


----------



## runner (28 Novembre 2013)

andre ha scritto:


> Lui neanche votava in parlamento, i suoi uomini sono ancora lì. L'averlo sbattuto fuori è un fatto simbolico, ma sulla carta non cambierà nulla.



calma un secondo che siano anni che non va in parlamento e non fa nulla a livello legislativo basta vedere che è stato espulso da una legge fatta da un governo che sosteneva....

però al netto di tutti si è sempre detto che fosse lui il problema basilare e che la sua presenza fosse determinante per frenare il paese quindi adesso voglio vedere i risultati....

(puntualizzo che non sono schierato politicamente e che la mia è solo una critica)


----------



## juventino (28 Novembre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> calma un secondo che siano anni che non va in parlamento e non fa nulla a livello legislativo basta vedere che è stato espulso da una legge fatta da un governo che sosteneva....
> 
> però al netto di tutti si è sempre detto che fosse lui il problema basilare e che la sua presenza fosse determinante per frenare il paese quindi adesso voglio vedere i risultati....
> 
> (puntualizzo che non sono schierato politicamente e che la mia è solo una critica)



La verità secondo me sta nel mezzo. Berlusconi in realtà ha fatto MOLTO COMODO alla sinistra. E' stato la giustificazione per parlare del nulla, per non presentare programmi, per passare come scienziati solo perché si andava contro di lui. Se lui non fosse più presente nel dibattito politico TUTTI i politici si ritroverebbero senza un buon 80% di contenuti da inserire nei loro discorsi. La sua uscita dalla politica non risolverà tutti i problemi d'Italia ci mancherebbe, ma è innegabile che non può che essere un bene.


----------



## andre (28 Novembre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> calma un secondo che siano anni che non va in parlamento e non fa nulla a livello legislativo basta vedere che è stato espulso da una legge fatta da un governo che sosteneva....
> 
> però al netto di tutti si è sempre detto che fosse lui il problema basilare e che la sua presenza fosse determinante per frenare il paese quindi adesso voglio vedere i risultati....
> 
> (puntualizzo che non sono schierato politicamente e che la mia è solo una critica)



Berlusconi sarà fuori fisicamente dal Parlamento, ma tutta Forza Italia e il nuovo centro destra sono ancora dentro, non capisco cosa tu voglia dire. Forse quando morirà o si tirerà fuori dalla politica potrai fare questo ragionamento, ma, attualmente, non cambia proprio nulla. Boh non riesco a seguire il tuo pensiero.


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> E' uno che ha visioni futuristiche più di chiunque altro. La sinistra uccide qualsiasi spirito di libera iniziativa economica ancorandolo a una serie di burocratismi dannosi e senza senso.
> Il berlusconismo ha creato l'idea di poter accedere in maniera molto più semplificata alla libera iniziativa economica che è fondamentale per lo sviluppo di un Paese.
> Pensa solo che la principale tassa che ha distrutto l'economia in Italia, l'IRAP, è stata imposta nel 1997 da Prodi. Una tassa che ha messo in ginocchio la produttività in Italia.
> Berlusconi ha capito qual'era la ricetta per far progredire il Paese: la circolazione della moneta.



Sai benissimo che il PD non rappresenti e non rispecchi i valori e gli ideali della vecchia sinistra, giusto??? Ci sono molti ex-DC. Aldilà di questa piccola premessa, vorrei sapere in che modo ha favorito l'idea del poter accedere in maniera "semplificata" alla libera iniziativa economica. Con quali mezzi.


----------



## runner (28 Novembre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> La verità secondo me sta nel mezzo. Berlusconi in realtà ha fatto MOLTO COMODO alla sinistra. E' stato la giustificazione per parlare del nulla, per non presentare programmi, per passare come scienziati solo perché si andava contro di lui. Se lui non fosse più presente nel dibattito politico TUTTI i politici si ritroverebbero senza un buon 80% di contenuti da inserire nei loro discorsi. La sua uscita dalla politica non risolverà tutti i problemi d'Italia ci mancherebbe, ma è innegabile che non può che essere un bene.



si esatto infatti la mia "question" è provocatoria, voglio vedere se finalmente si parlerà di altro emarginando F.I. ai margini di una nostalgia ormai patetica....
Da oggi voglio i contenuti del pd, sel 5stelle e anche della lega per uscire dalla crisi perchè da oggi è questo il tema!!
Ormai lui è fuori e dentro ci sono gli atri....che facciano qualcosa!!



andre ha scritto:


> Berlusconi sarà fuori fisicamente dal Parlamento, ma tutta Forza Italia e il nuovo centro destra sono ancora dentro, non capisco cosa tu voglia dire. Forse quando morirà o si tirerà fuori dalla politica potrai fare questo ragionamento, ma, attualmente, non cambia proprio nulla. Boh non riesco a seguire il tuo pensiero.



il mio ragionamento è una provocazione....per anni e anni si è detto che doveva starsene fuori e se volessero possono durare ancora 4 anni per riformare il paese

non hanno più la "scusa" devono agire


----------



## andre (28 Novembre 2013)

Non concordo perché la maggioranza è fatta per una parte da un pezzo del suo partito e quindi la sua influenza ci sarà lo stesso. Credo passerà qualche altro lustro prima che si possa davvero voltare pagina.


----------



## Brain84 (28 Novembre 2013)

Bisogna anche ricordare che siamo noi italiani ad aver permesso a B. di rimanere incollato su quella sedia tutti questi anni, dovremmo vergognarci.


----------



## juventino (28 Novembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Concordo alla grandissima.
> Proprio per questo, la fine di Berlusconi, anche se dovesse andare all'altro mondo (sempre che non sia immortale), non coinciderebbe affatto con la fine del berlusconismo, ormai troppo radicato nella cultura italiana.



Con la dipartita di B. il berlusconismo non cesserebbe, ma sarebbe fortemente ridimensionato. Non dimentichiamo che gli italiani sono maestri ad eleggere chiunque a paladino per poi gettarlo nella polvere una volta naufragata la nave.


----------



## smallball (28 Novembre 2013)

I venti anni di Berlusconi hanno fatto comodo a tantissimi sia a destra che sinistra. ..ora mi auguro che Renzi o comunque la classe politica rimasta ci tiri fuori da queste paludose sabbie mobili...ora non hanno scuse o se ne devono andare tutti a casa


----------



## runner (28 Novembre 2013)

a mio avviso invece quelli rimasti in parlamento possono fare tranquillamente pure un' altra maggioranza e cambiare il paese....


----------



## Hammer (28 Novembre 2013)

Domanda: ma secondo voi uno stipendiato dallo Stato che non si presenta al posto di lavoro nel 99% dei casi non dovrebbe essere licenziato "d'ufficio"?

È la situazione di Silvio, ma anche di altri parlamentari. Io istituirei una legge apposita.


----------



## smallball (28 Novembre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> a mio avviso invece quelli rimasti in parlamento possono fare tranquillamente pure un' altra maggioranza e cambiare il paese....



cozzi nettamente contro le idee di Renzi per un tritorno alle urne piuttosto celere


----------



## runner (28 Novembre 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> cozzi nettamente contro le idee di Renzi per un tritorno alle urne piuttosto celere



che brenzi stia da una parte e io da un' altra penso che sia evidente....


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Novembre 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Domanda: ma secondo voi uno stipendiato dallo Stato che non si presenta al posto di lavoro nel 99% dei casi non dovrebbe essere licenziato "d'ufficio"?
> 
> È la situazione di Silvio, ma anche di altri parlamentari. Io istituirei una legge apposita.



Se non ricordo male il M5S aveva portato una proposta di legge esattamente come da te indicato ma è inutile che stia qui a dirti come poi è andata a finire


----------



## mandraghe (28 Novembre 2013)

alexrossonero ha scritto:


> Non sono mai stato di sinistra, ma non mi sono nemmeno mai sentito "berlusconiano". Non mi riconosco in nessun partito politico, nè li ho votati.
> Però, sinceramente, pescati nella melma del sistema che rappresentano e costituiscono, meglio uno che dà ed ha dato lavoro a decine di migliaia di persone con le proprie aziende private, che tutti quelli che, da destra a sinistra, guadagnano stipendi e pensioni che non hanno guadagnato a spese dei contribuenti, quelli che solo a parole difendono. Perchè, fondamentalmente, il problema dell'Italia è essenzialmente questo: ci sono troppi, troppi, troppi, troppi, troppi e troppi parassiti da mantenere e che hanno sempre + diritti e sempre meno doveri.
> Quando in Italia gli imprenditori, quelli veri, saranno tutti andati all'estero o si saranno ammazzati tutti, allora forse le cose potranno esser viste in maniera leggermente diversa.




Questo secondo me è essere berlusconiano, gli imprenditori si sa sono grandi evasori e sfruttatori, dicono di dare lavoro ma non è vero, si arricchiscono e basta, quando si ammazzano per le tasse lo fanno perchè prima non le pagavano....e poi se ne vanno all'estero solo per sfruttare meglio le persone...




Livestrong ha scritto:


> Dicendo ste cose, ossia la verità, si viene "accusati" di essere berlusconiani. Per questo io ho smesso di interessarmi di politica, c'è una mentalità troppo chiusa in Italia, troppa stupidità nel considerare tutto giusto quello che viene fatto dalla "propria" parte politica e tutto sbagliato quello che viene fatto dall'altra.



Mah, la gente va a votare perchè crede nelle idee della propria parte politica, non penso che votino solo in base all'ideologia, inoltre sono pochi quelli che votano e partecipano alla vita politica dei partiti solo perchè sperano di ricevere favori e per avere posti di potere..


----------



## Doctore (28 Novembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Se non ricordo male il M5S aveva portato una proposta di legge esattamente come da te indicato ma è inutile che stia qui a dirti come poi è andata a finire


ma se non licenziano i normali dipendenti pubblici per le peggio cose...figurati se licenziano un parlamentare


----------



## Livestrong (28 Novembre 2013)

La gente vota la persona, altro che ideologia


----------



## Jaqen (28 Novembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> La gente vota la persona, altro che ideologia



Magari fosse sempre così...


----------



## vota DC (28 Novembre 2013)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Questo secondo me è essere berlusconiano, gli imprenditori si sa sono grandi evasori e sfruttatori, dicono di dare lavoro ma non è vero, si arricchiscono e basta, quando si ammazzano per le tasse lo fanno perchè prima non le pagavano....e poi se ne vanno all'estero solo per sfruttare meglio le persone...



Si ammazzano perché ultimamente sono state introdotte tasse fisse (molte neanche vanno al comune o allo stato ma sono messe così per far contenti commercialisti e notaiume vario) o persino tasse sui ricavi piuttosto che sui guadagni. Sono numerosissimi casi di tasse superiori a quanto resta in tasca il che è peggio di rubare dato che i ladri ti lasciano in mutande ma non ti chiedono di più.
Gli imprenditori della responsabilità civile o abitano in Svizzera per non pagare o peggio sono dei pasticcioni che vanno avanti con sussidi statali ricevendo molto più di quello che danno.
Gli unici imprenditori che non dovrebbero lamentarsi sono i costruttori: ultratassati sì, ma con tutte le sanatorie che hanno avuto hanno potuto arricchirsi in maniera illecita. E a proposito di abusi edilizi, avete visto che gente casualmente vince gli appalti della TAV?


----------



## Doctore (28 Novembre 2013)

Tendenzialmente gli elettori di sinistra votano con i paraocchi.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (28 Novembre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Tendenzialmente gli elettori di sinistra votano con i paraocchi.



anche quella di destra li hanno, e tu ne sei un esempio.


----------



## Doctore (28 Novembre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> anche quella di destra li hanno, e tu ne sei un esempio.


esempio di cosa?dal 2001 che non voto.
Quelli di destra disertano le urne e preferiscono andare al mare...è sempre stato cosi e sara sempre cosi.
Il non andare a votare non è sinonimo di ''piu intelligente,ignorante o menefreghista''...puo voler dire tante cose.


----------



## alexrossonero (28 Novembre 2013)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Questo secondo me è essere berlusconiano, gli imprenditori si sa sono grandi evasori e sfruttatori, dicono di dare lavoro ma non è vero, si arricchiscono e basta, quando si ammazzano per le tasse lo fanno perchè prima non le pagavano....e poi se ne vanno all'estero solo per sfruttare meglio le persone...


Si, sono tutti ladri. Mi complimento davvero con te per la tua concezione di imprenditore, e anche con tutti coloro che leggono e sono d'accordo o non rispondono. Complimenti per questo schifo. Bravo.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (28 Novembre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> esempio di cosa?dal 2001 che non voto.
> Quelli di destra disertano le urne e preferiscono andare al mare...è sempre stato cosi e sara sempre cosi.
> Il non andare a votare non è sinonimo di ''piu intelligente,ignorante o menefreghista''...puo voler dire tante cose



io sono di sinistra e non voto dal 2006. dunque?
eh sì, hai ragione: il settarismo è appannaggio delle sole zecche. come non considerare le rinomate posizioni morbide dei leghisti e, più in generale, dei fascisti.


----------



## Doctore (28 Novembre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> io sono di sinistra e non voto dal 2006. dunque?
> eh sì, hai ragione: il settarismo è appannaggio delle sole zecche. come non considerare le rinomate posizioni morbide dei leghisti e, più in generale, dei fascisti.


Le primarie del pd e l affluenza dicono tutto...La sinistra è molto radicata sul territorio anche se spesso perde l elezioni.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (28 Novembre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Le primarie del pd e l affluenza dicono tutto...La sinistra è molto radicata sul territorio anche se spesso perde l elezioni.



invece le primarie del pdl non essendoci state non dicono niente, quindi su che base fai questo confronto?
l'inclinazione dei destrorsi a votare sempre per la stessa persona (e il più delle volte senza neanche ammetterlo) da vent'anni come me la chiami, invece? non è forse un fulgido esempio di fedeltà?
ci mancava solo la frecciatina sulla sinistra perdente. continua a vederla come una partita di calcio, mi raccomando.


----------



## Morto che parla (28 Novembre 2013)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Questo secondo me è essere berlusconiano, gli imprenditori si sa sono grandi evasori e sfruttatori, dicono di dare lavoro ma non è vero, si arricchiscono e basta, quando si ammazzano per le tasse lo fanno perchè prima non le pagavano....e poi se ne vanno all'estero solo per sfruttare meglio le persone...



Mamma mia che brividi.


----------



## mandraghe (28 Novembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> La gente vota la persona, altro che ideologia





vota DC ha scritto:


> Si ammazzano perché ultimamente sono state introdotte tasse fisse (molte neanche vanno al comune o allo stato ma sono messe così per far contenti commercialisti e notaiume vario) o persino tasse sui ricavi piuttosto che sui guadagni. Sono numerosissimi casi di tasse superiori a quanto resta in tasca il che è peggio di rubare dato che i ladri ti lasciano in mutande ma non ti chiedono di più.
> Gli imprenditori della responsabilità civile o abitano in Svizzera per non pagare o peggio sono dei pasticcioni che vanno avanti con sussidi statali ricevendo molto più di quello che danno.
> Gli unici imprenditori che non dovrebbero lamentarsi sono i costruttori: ultratassati sì, ma con tutte le sanatorie che hanno avuto hanno potuto arricchirsi in maniera illecita. E a proposito di abusi edilizi, avete visto che gente casualmente vince gli appalti della TAV?





alexrossonero ha scritto:


> Si, sono tutti ladri. Mi complimento davvero con te per la tua concezione di imprenditore, e anche con tutti coloro che leggono e sono d'accordo o non rispondono. Complimenti per questo schifo. Bravo.





Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Mamma mia che brividi.



Ovviamente la mia era una provocazione la penso esattamente al contrario: oggi ai nostri politici di destra e di sinistra non gli importa niente degli imprenditori, ma io credo degli italiani in genere; e non è demagogia è la realtà: ormai da anni sembra che il problema più importante sia eliminare o difendere Berlusca...francamente a me non me ne può fregare di meno!

Bene è decaduto stiamo meglio? Io credo che nella mer.da eravamo ieri, nella ca.cca siamo oggi e lo saremo pure domani...

Ad oggi non vedo nessun politico disinteressato e onesto intellettualmente ed è logico che chiunque abbia un minimo di cervello si tiene alla larga dalla politica...oggi il almeno il 90% delle persone che fa politica lo fa solo per interesse personale altro che bene pubblico...

Sarà che non credo in niente ma quando vedo milioni di persone che pendono dalle labbra di questo o quel politico penso che alla fine quei gonzi si meritino di prenderselo nel didietro...e di vivere questa tragica situazione economica, che non è solo colpa di Berlusca come vuol far credere la sx, ma è collettiva, anzi probabilmente la sinistra ha pure più colpe della destra...non a caso per oltre trent'anni l'Italia è stata governata dal centro sinistra...ah ma il Psi non era di sinistra scusate...

Molti ieri hanno giustamente riso per il titolo del Giornale, ma se leggessero in modo obiettivo certi titoli e articoli di Repubblica, Fatto quotidiano o L'Unità, e di tutti i giornali schierati a dx e a sx ci sarebbe altrettanto da ridere altrocchè...ma si sa che il lavaggio del cervello lo fa solo Berlusca (che lo fa eh) ma pure gli altri non sono da meno...

Io credo che se davvero ognuno pensasse con la propria testa sarebbe meglio e leggere commenti come quelli di AlexRossonero e di Livestrong mi rinfancano del fatto che qualcuno in Italia che pensa con la propria testa ancora c'è


----------



## Doctore (28 Novembre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> invece le primarie del pdl non essendoci state non dicono niente, quindi su che base fai questo confronto?
> l'inclinazione dei destrorsi a votare sempre per la stessa persona (e il più delle volte senza neanche ammetterlo) da vent'anni come me la chiami, invece? non è forse un fulgido esempio di fedeltà?
> ci mancava solo la frecciatina sulla sinistra perdente. continua a vederla come una partita di calcio, mi raccomando.


1-Berlusconi non è stato votato solo dai destrosi...ma anche da gente che ora vota grillo.
2-E' risaputo che quelli di destra votano solo costretti...anzi per mia esperienza personale ho visto tantissimi berlusconiani convinti disertare tanti appuntamenti elettorali...al contrario dei ''sinistrosi''
3-Non ho voluto fare nessuna battutina sulla sinistra che perde...è un dato oggettivo.


----------



## Hammer (28 Novembre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Tendenzialmente gli elettori di sinistra votano con i paraocchi.



Ma questa da dove esce?


----------



## Mou (28 Novembre 2013)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Questo secondo me è essere berlusconiano, gli imprenditori si sa sono grandi evasori e sfruttatori, dicono di dare lavoro ma non è vero, si arricchiscono e basta, quando si ammazzano per le tasse lo fanno perchè prima non le pagavano....e poi se ne vanno all'estero solo per sfruttare meglio le persone...



Troll spero. intervento da ban.


----------



## Morto che parla (28 Novembre 2013)

Avrei una domanda nei confronti di chi è avvezzo al diritto.

CHe succede se la Corte Europea accoglie il ricorso di Berlusconi?


----------



## Morto che parla (28 Novembre 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Ma questa da dove esce?



Oh beh, è una realtà oggettiva.
Ma il paraocchi ce l'ha circa il 90% dell'elettorato in generale.

Avessi parlato in 10 anni non dico tanto, ma con diciamo 10 persone in grado di spiegarmi un programma, una politica, una manovra.


----------



## Mou (28 Novembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Avrei una domanda nei confronti di chi è avvezzo al diritto.
> 
> CHe succede se la Corte Europea accoglie il ricorso di Berlusconi?



Cito: ’art. 41: _"se la Corte dichiara che vi è stata violazione della Convenzione o dei suoi protocolli e se il diritto interno dell’Alta Parte contraente non permette che in modo incompleto di riparare le conseguenze di tale violazione, la Corte accorda, quando è il caso, un’equa soddisfazione alla parte lesa."_


----------



## If Everyone Cared (28 Novembre 2013)

mortino, ma tu voti berlusconi?


----------



## Morto che parla (28 Novembre 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Cito: ’art. 41: _"se la Corte dichiara che vi è stata violazione della Convenzione o dei suoi protocolli e se il diritto interno dell’Alta Parte contraente non permette che in modo incompleto di riparare le conseguenze di tale violazione, la Corte accorda, quando è il caso, un’equa soddisfazione alla parte lesa."_



Risarcimento miliardario ?

Praticamente fa Jackpot: gli danno un miliardo di euro senza fare niente. Un eroe.


----------



## Morto che parla (28 Novembre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> mortino, ma tu voti berlusconi?



A soddisfacimento della tua curiosità, ho votato centrodestra in passato. Berlusconi come politico mi è totalmente indifferente.


----------



## Mou (28 Novembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Risarcimento miliardario ?



Fai conto che Provenzano si è rivolto alla Corte contro il 41bis, perdendo: se avesse vinto, e il 41bis fosse stato giudicato contrario ai diritti dell'uomo e del cittadino, ormai il legislatore avrebbe dovuto riformare.
Cittadini sloveni si sono rivolti alla Corte per una questione di soldi "scomparsi" dalla banca nazionale dopo il passaggio da Jugoslavia a Slovenia: la causa è ancora in esame, ma se vincessero i cittadini avrebbero diritto a essere risarciti.
E così via. Non ho la minima idea di quale risarcimento sarebbe previsto per Berlusc, ma so per certo che la sua causa è ormai in giudicato e non esiste un riesame.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (28 Novembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> A soddisfacimento della tua curiosità, ho votato centrodestra in passato. Berlusconi come politico mi è totalmente indifferente.



insomma, hai la foto di almirante nel portafoglio.


----------



## Morto che parla (28 Novembre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> insomma, hai la foto di almirante nel portafoglio.



A dire il vero nel portafoglio ho solo la foto della mia defunta nonna. 

Quello che penso dei politici singolarmente viene ampiamente chiarito dalla mia firma.


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Novembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Risarcimento miliardario ?
> 
> Praticamente fa Jackpot: gli danno un miliardo di euro senza fare niente. Un eroe.



Un mld di euro?? Non esageriamo. Penso si possa arrivare ad un accordo migliore, sempre che si tratti di risarcimento pecuniario.


----------



## Mou (28 Novembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> A dire il vero nel portafoglio ho solo la foto della mia defunta nonna.
> 
> Quello che penso dei politici singolarmente viene ampiamente chiarito dalla mia firma.



Non sono un politico


----------



## Mou (28 Novembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Un mld di euro?? Non esageriamo. Penso si possa arrivare ad un accordo migliore, sempre che si tratti di risarcimento pecuniario.



Lo stato italiano gli dovrà un indennizzo.


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Novembre 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Lo stato italiano gli dovrà un indennizzo.



Non sarà certo pari al mld di euro e poi lui, che è ben conscio delle difficoltà del Paese, non credo possa chiedere una cifra simile.


----------



## Doctore (28 Novembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Risarcimento miliardario ?
> 
> Praticamente fa Jackpot: gli danno un miliardo di euro senza fare niente. Un eroe.


il milan tornerebbe a fare mercato


----------



## juventino (28 Novembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Risarcimento miliardario ?
> 
> Praticamente fa Jackpot: gli danno un miliardo di euro senza fare niente. Un eroe.



Onestamente dubito che accadrà.


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Novembre 2013)

Mi sono perso il servizio di quelli andati a Roma senza saperne il motivo ...


----------



## Morto che parla (28 Novembre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Onestamente dubito che accadrà.



Beh non lo so...


----------



## Morto che parla (28 Novembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Non sarà certo pari al mld di euro e poi lui, che è ben conscio delle difficoltà del Paese, non credo possa chiedere una cifra simile.



Beh però quantificare l'estromissione dalla politica attiva, i danni morali, il lucro cessante, il danno emergente....Magari un miliardo no, però un centone potrebbe anche prenderlo.


----------



## Mou (29 Novembre 2013)

Secondo me userebbe una pronuncia europea a sfavore della sua condanna come base per la campagna elettorale. La renderebbe una marcia trionfale a ritmo di "ve l'avevo detto". Chissà.


----------



## tequilad (29 Novembre 2013)

Ieri sera la Santanchè lo ha paragonato a Mandela


----------



## mandraghe (29 Novembre 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Troll spero. intervento da ban.



Non hai letto il mio intervento successivo, ero ovviamente in modalità provocatroll accesa


----------

